# Pet fox and bobcat



## CGMhunter

I have researched this and have found several contradicting answers! Does anyone know if it is legal to have a pet fox or bobcat? If so, how would one go about it?


----------



## JuddCT

My grandfather had one as a kid. As the story goes it liked everyone but my great grandpa. It would wait hiding in his rosé garden until he came home and attack. Maybe that is why he was so happy all the time.


----------



## Fishrmn

http://www.rules.utah.gov/publicat/code/r657/r657-003.htm#T17
R657-3-17. Collection, Importation or Possession for Personal Use.
(1) A person may collect, import or possess live or dead animals or their parts for a personal use only as follows:

(a) Certificates of registration are not issued for the collection, importation or possession of any live or dead animals or their parts classified as prohibited, except as provided in R657-3-36 or the rules and guidebooks of the Wildlife Board.

*(b) A certificate of registration is required for collecting, importing or possessing any live or dead animals or their parts classified as controlled, except as otherwise provided by this rule or the rules and guidebooks of the Wildlife Board.
*
(c) A certificate of registration is not required for collecting, importing or possessing live or dead animals or their parts classified as noncontrolled.

(2) Notwithstanding Subsection (1), a person may import or possess any dead animal or its parts, except as provided in Section R657-3-8, for personal use without obtaining a certificate of registration, provided the animal was legally taken, is held in legal possession, and a valid license, permit, tag, certificate of registration, bill of sale, or invoice is available for inspection upon request.

(iv) Gray fox,(Urocyon cinereoargenteus) family Canidae is *prohibited for collection, importation and possession;*

(v) Kit fox, (Vulpes macotis) family Canidae is *prohibited for collection, importation and possession;*

(vi) Red fox,(Vulpes vulpes) family Canidae, *as applied to animals in the wild or taken from the wild,* is noncontrolled for lethal take and *prohibited for live collection, possession, or importation;*

(ix) Bobcat, (Lynx rufus) wild and free ranging, family Felidae is *prohibited for collection, importation and possession;*

(x) Bobcat, (Lynx rufus) *captive-bred*, family Felidae is prohibited for collection, and *controlled for importation and possession;*

You can't trap them. But, if you can find one to buy, and get all of the right paper work, you're legal to keep a bobcat or a red fox.


----------



## HunterGeek

More information...

You'll find the long answers in the DWR's booklet, Collection, Importation & Possession of Zoological Animals.

Keeping most wild animals requires a special Certificate of Registration (COR) from the DWR. CORs will only be granted if the DWR thinks it's appropriate, and keeping wild animals as pets (with very few exceptions) won't qualify.

Foxes are a slightly different story in that there are several ranch-bred varieties raised for their fur. I don't think there are restrictions on those varieties, but wild foxes, like red, gray or kit foxes can't be kept without a COR. And like I said, the DWR won't give you one.

So the bottom line is no, it's illegal to keep bobcats and gray, kit or red foxes as pets.


----------



## Wind In His Hair

You didn't happen across this ad too, did you?

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=22571178&cat=105&lpid=2&search=


----------



## longbow

I had a pair of pet foxes (Foxy and One-eyed Jack), a pet coyote (spudy) and a raccoon (Mogley) for ten years. The female red fox would curl up in the sandbox while my kids played. She also went for walks with me in the morning. The coyote was nice and playful intil January and February. Then she would lunge at the chain trying to get to your throat. Breeding time. The raccoon was always playful unless he was eating.
I was raised on a mink and fox farm so getting a pet fox wasn't hard.


----------



## Bax*

I remember several years ago there was a family in Logan? that had a pet bobcat and the neighbors got their panties in a twist about it, and even though the family had the proper permits they ultimately had to get rid of the bobcat.


----------



## DACA Rose

I just joined and I'm sorry for posting on such an old thread but the laws on this have changed. You can possess a red fox (vulpes, vulpes) in any color morph in the State of Utah. You just have to be able to prove it came from a USDA licensed breeder. We've had red fox since 1990 and currently breed 12 different colors about 90 minutes outside of SLC. 
*R657-3-2. Species Not Covered by This Rule.*

*The following species of animals are not governed by this rule: *

(16) Fox, privately owned, domestically bred and raised (Vulpes vulpes). 
http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting-in...transportation-and-possession-of-animals.html

We did have CORs for our foxes that were issued by DWR but since the law changed we no longer have to renew them. So, yes you can have a red fox in Utah and you no longer need to have a COR (just purchase them legally, don't catch them). As far as the bobcat you still need to get a COR but its not hard to get if you have the time to attend their meetings and explain why you NEED a pet bobcat. ;-)


----------



## Huge29

DACA Rose said:


> I just joined and I'm sorry for posting on such an old thread but the laws on this have changed.


Welcome to the forum, several of us here from Carbon area.


----------



## scottylc

To Dana Rose: do you sell for kits in the spring? If so what is your pricing?


----------



## DACA Rose

Yes scottylc we'll have kits in the spring. In prior years we've been selling them for $550 and we expect to keep that price for 2014 as long as the price of milk doesn't take a big jump. You can find me on FB (Amanda DacaRose) if you want to see pictures of the breeders and past kits.


----------



## pinecanyongirl

Are there any Fox breeders in Utah? I saw an ad on ksl, thought it would be cool. I'm in the market for a dog right now and this seemed interesting. The person advertising the fox said it came from a breeder. I'd never heard of any local fox breeders and couldn't find any on Google.


----------



## DACA Rose

pinecanyongirl we're the fox breeders that Sammi was referring to on KSL. We're the only licensed breeders on this side of the US. We usually have about a dozen color morphs of red fox available in the spring. If you ever decide to get one just make sure the seller is USDA licensed otherwise DWR can seize the fox and they will issue some fairly heafty fines.


----------



## duskdragon18

*Interested in getting a fox*

This message is to DACA Rose. I currently live in the Salt Lake City area and have been looking at getting a fox for quite some time and you are the first breeder I have found anywhere close to Utah and would like some further information as to what foxes you might have available or future packages coming this spring. I look forward to learning more from you.


----------



## Bax*

Fox are really neat pets but I hope you guys do your research before you buy one. They have some unique behaviors that are different from normal dogs. 

I really thought a fennec fox would be cool until I realized how active they can be at night. Being someone who values sleep, I realized it wasn't the right choice for me. 

Generally they will need a special outdoor pen too. Otherwise they may dig out of your yard.

Just some food for thought. 

But on the positive side, their personalities are really fun.


----------



## koltraynor

Bax* said:


> Fox are really neat pets but I hope you guys do your research before you buy one. They have some unique behaviors that are different from normal dogs.
> 
> I really thought a fennec fox would be cool until I realized how active they can be at night. Being someone who values sleep, I realized it wasn't the right choice for me.
> 
> Generally they will need a special outdoor pen too. Otherwise they may dig out of your yard.
> 
> Just some food for thought.
> 
> But on the positive side, their personalities are really fun.


That's what ambien is for...


----------



## DACA Rose

Dragon I sent you a PM if you want to message me back. We try to get people to come out and meet the adults (and kits if its that time of year) so they can get a better feel for them. They do have some wierd quirks and all of ours hold to our sleeping schedule but they are regular red fox (vulpes, vulpes) not fennecs. We tried to get a permit for a fennec but DWR wasn't as agreeable as we'd hoped they'd be. The good thing is with the reds (in any color morph) can be possessed as pets as long as you can prove they were ranch raised and not removed from the wild (Utah R657-3-2(16) Red Fox: vulpes, vulpes if you want to look up the code). 
We start them on litterbox and harness training before they go to their new homes but they really do need some sort of outdoor enclosure once they are around 6 months old. They don't need to be outside 24/7 but they (and you) will benefit from them being able to blow off some excess energy even if its just for a few hours a day. That being said I do have 2 foxes (a burgundy and a calico) who live in the house almost fulltime. They might go outside for an hour or two a couple of days out of the week but for the most part they just follow me around the house. We have young children, a dog, a cat and a herd of Fallow Deer so they get a fairly diverse range of animals to acclimate with while they are with us. We also bottle feed all our kits so they bond better to humans. Shoot me a message when you get a chance and I'll send you my number so you can stop by if you're driving by Price. 

koltraynor is the ambien for me or the foxes? Because I hadn't considered it for them. Do you think that would sic the Peta(rds) on me? ;-) I already had them show up once to "liberate" my animals from the confines of their cruel and inhumane cages (their words not mine). I threatened to liberate their heads with a 12 guage and they decided to leaves without cutting any of my fences. :mrgreen:


----------



## duskdragon18

I did not see a Pm on here. But I would love to stop by just to meet and greet along with see how your Foxes behave. My girlfriend would like to come along also as we would be getting the fox together when the time comes. [email protected] is my email as well if for some reason the Pm does not go through but either way I look forward to making a trip out there!


----------

